

FatELF project is stopping - makecheck
http://icculus.org/cgi-bin/finger/finger.pl?user=icculus

======
makecheck
I think it would have been interesting to see FatELF included. While I can
understand that lines have to be drawn somewhere, it didn't sound like this
was very thoroughly examined before being rejected. On the other hand, at
least they had a chance to talk about it.

One thing he says at the end:

 _Open source is a lot more gratifying when you are working on your own
project. Contributing to other projects? Not so much fun, it turns out._

It definitely sucks to have a bad experience. But it's probably like switching
jobs, your experience depends on the co-workers and the management; some
environments are just better than others. Hopefully he won't generalize too
much and decide against contributing in the future.

